# New HCC Location - Lake Tahoe...



## Bourne (Oct 1, 2007)

....

This new and luxurious 2-bedroom residence ( 1300  sq ) is right inside Northstar Village, within walking distance to the chairlift, ice rink, restaurants and Tahoe’s vibrant night life. Golfers will love the close proximity to area courses, and it’s only a ten-minute drive to Lake Tahoe. If you want a cozy night in, watch the skiers cruise down the mountain from the comfort of your gorgeous living room.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 1, 2007)

http://highcountryclub.com/destinations/Lake_Tahoe.asp

"under contract"

so its a Northstar condo?


----------



## oldkey (Oct 1, 2007)

*Which building?*

....overlooking the ice skating rink?


----------



## capjak (Oct 1, 2007)

Seems like HCC has several ski resorts, are a lot of the members in the northern CA area?  

Las Vegas/Miami/Key West/Kaui/Scottsdale would be nice.  But I am not a member (yet) so just looking in from the outside.

I am looking a potential trial for Tuscany/Europe trip, I wonder if it is doable to get Tuscany in the summer.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 1, 2007)

Lot's of people have requested this location. I just wish it had 3 bedrooms.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Oct 1, 2007)

It was my understanding that HCC advertises 1 new property for every 6-8 memberships sold.  However, I have been following HCC for about 2 months and have not seen any new properties become available.  Has there been a delay in getting new properties or did I simply not notice the additions?  Maybe under contract assumes the new properties?


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 1, 2007)

> I have been following HCC for about 2 months and have not seen any new properties become available.


1. PVR was added 1 month ago, and has been available for 2 weeks.

2. OBX has been "being furnished" for 6 weeks+  

3. Punta Mita has been "being furnished" for 2 weeks+

then 2 more under contract.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 1, 2007)

GOLFNBEACH said:


> It was my understanding that HCC advertises 1 new property for every 6-8 memberships sold.  However, I have been following HCC for about 2 months and have not seen any new properties become available.  Has there been a delay in getting new properties or did I simply not notice the additions?  Maybe under contract assumes the new properties?



These are one property per 6-8 Private Memberships....


----------



## Bourne (Oct 1, 2007)

In the past few months, the following were added..

Outrer Banks
Puerto Vallarta
Punta Mita
8 Additional weeks to La Costa bring the sum total to 1/2 years worth. 

In the past, I have noticed that HCC tends to add properties in batches of 3-4. Count Lake Tahoe as the first one of a new batch. I would expect to see 2-3 more destinations/properties being announced within a month of the above being available for reservation.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 1, 2007)

any idea why OBX is still "being furnished" and how long it normally takes?


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Oct 1, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> These are one property per 6-8 Private Memberships....



OK, so has HCC not sold 6-8 private memberships in the past 2 months, or did I not notice the new properties?


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Oct 1, 2007)

Bourne said:


> In the past few months, the following were added..
> 
> Outrer Banks
> Puerto Vallarta
> ...



How long does it usually take the new properties to actually become available to use?


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 1, 2007)

you apparently did not notice PVR, which has been available for 2 weeks.


----------



## travelguy (Oct 1, 2007)

*More Properties *- High Country Club tends to put properties under contract in groupings, so you may expect more in the near future......  

*Miami and Vegas *- We've discussed this several times in the past.  They have these locations targeted but have avoided them due to the falling (and continuing to fall) real estate markets in those two cities.  They actually had a Vegas condo under contract in the new "W" resort but that resort got canceled due to the RE conditions.

*"Furnishing" New Properties* - The length of time to "furnish" a new property is totally variable depending what they need to do.  Sometimes they do a total gut and renovation, sometimes it's only appliances and furniture and sometimes it's a hold-up for a new mechanical system like a brand new HVAC system at the Maui property when they purchased it.

*OBX* - High Country Club should characterize this as "being built" since it's a new home built from the ground up.  It will be one of the flagship properties so I can wait a few months more.  

*Member to Property Ratio* - High Country Club has been averaging about 6-7 properties per FULL membership (Private/Corporate/Group).  They are averaging just under 20 new members a month but not all are full memberships.  HCC and the DC industry is increasingly moving away from this ratio and looking at availability as a barometer for property portfolio.  So far, HCC has had good availability.

*Tuscany *- Eight weeks are currently available at the Tuscany property in Summer with plenty also available in Spring and Fall.  Availability should be no problem.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 1, 2007)

what properties were gutted?

how old is the Maui condo?

if OBX is under construction, why did they move from "under contract" to "being furnished"


----------



## Tedpilot (Oct 1, 2007)

So, what are the odds that the new unit is in this building?  Looks to be on par with their current purchases.

http://www.gosquaw.com/home/index.p...e_selection=1488&idxid=rrservices&mls=2702212

Village info: http://www.villageatnorthstar.com/index.cfm?event=realestate.overview  Looks very nice.


----------



## vineyarder (Oct 1, 2007)

> Member to Property Ratio - High Country Club has been averaging about 6-7 properties per FULL membership (Private/Corporate/Group). They are averaging just under 20 new members a month but not all are full memberships. HCC and the DC industry is increasingly moving away from this ratio and looking at availability as a barometer for property portfolio. So far, HCC has had good availability.



According to the September HCC newsletter (released today?), ' with the addition of OBX, PM, PV and CR, HCC is currently operating below a 6:1 member to home ratio, and once the membership base catches up with the real estate portfolio, we will begin to place additional properties under contract.'


----------



## Bourne (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.highcountryclub.com/pdf/newsletter/0907_newsletter.pdf

Check out the photos at the end of the document...


----------



## travelguy (Oct 1, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> what properties were gutted?


Aspen/Snowmass, Maui and others


> how old is the Maui condo?


I believe I've seen other threads say the complex was built in the mid-90s


> if OBX is under construction, why did they move from "under contract" to "being furnished"


Because it's nearing completion and these are the two categories they have on the web site.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Oct 1, 2007)

Bourne said:


> http://www.highcountryclub.com/pdf/newsletter/0907_newsletter.pdf
> 
> Check out the photos at the end of the document...



Great update.  Thanks.


----------



## steve b (Oct 1, 2007)

*great property in tahoe*

I'm so excited about the northstar property.  HCC has a great business plan and really seems to be on the cutting edge of great new destinations.
steve b


----------



## Brian222golf (Oct 1, 2007)

*I finally joined.*

I am very excited about the new corporate membership that I have purchased.  This board is great - excellent advice.  

Thanks to everyone!!

Brian


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 1, 2007)

Brian222golf said:


> I am very excited about the new corporate membership that I have purchased.  This board is great - excellent advice.
> 
> Thanks to everyone!!
> 
> Brian



Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## greenlight (Oct 2, 2007)

*Great Location*

I'm a prospective HCC member, and I am very happy with the Northstar location.  Being in the village is fantastic.  Northstar is, I'd say, a great family ski resort.


----------



## Laura7811 (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome Brian, congrats..we have been members for a year..we love it....

Happy Vacations,
Laura


----------



## travelguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Brian222golf said:


> I am very excited about the new corporate membership that I have purchased.  This board is great - excellent advice.
> 
> Thanks to everyone!!
> 
> Brian



Brian,

Welcome to the Club!  Let us know if you need any advice on reservations, properties of any other HCC benefits.


----------



## Tedpilot (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard Brian.  I too have a group/corporate membership for just about two years now.  You will be very happy that you joined HCC.

Ted


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Oct 2, 2007)

HCC has a lot of happy members on this forum.  They are obviously offering a quality experience at an attractive price.

I would love to join.  I only need 14 days.  I just wish they would:

1) Reduce the amount of holidays.  Most DCs have XMass and New Years.  HCC has that plus MLK Day, President's Day, 4 WEEKS of Spring Break, Memorial, Labor, 4th July, Thanksgiving, etc.  Might as well as add Ground Hog Day!  

2. Provide some flexibility in numbers of rental days.  7 day Fri/Fri or Sat/Sat is much too restrictive.  Factor in the issue of trying to find flights to work on the exact dates.  Flexibility is a huge benefit that can make joining a club a great experience.  It's like joining a golf club where you can only tee off on weekends after 2:00.  

3. Change the name.  I am half kidding when I say this...but High Country Club may have been a good name when they were primarily a ski club out west - now it is just a silly name.


----------



## travelguy (Oct 2, 2007)

GOLFNBEACH said:


> HCC has a lot of happy members on this forum.  They are obviously offering a quality experience at an attractive price.
> 
> I would love to join.  I only need 14 days.  I just wish they would:
> 
> 1) Reduce the amount of holidays.  Most DCs have XMass and New Years.  HCC has that plus MLK Day, President's Day, 4 WEEKS of Spring Break, Memorial, Labor, 4th July, Thanksgiving, etc.  Might as well as add Ground Hog Day!



Great idea on GHD but they should add Valentines day too!  That would allow the entire ski season from MLK to the end of Spring Break to be a "Holiday" reservation.  

Actually the HCC Holidays work well for all members because it provides more quality weeks that are "reserved" for Affiliate and above members.  This is one reason that you can almost always find a Holiday reservation available, even last minute. 



> 2. Provide some flexibility in numbers of rental days.  7 day Fri/Fri or Sat/Sat is much too restrictive.  Factor in the issue of trying to find flights to work on the exact dates.  Flexibility is a huge benefit that can make joining a club a great experience.  It's like joining a golf club where you can only tee off on weekends after 2:00.



As discussed elsewhere on this forum, all weeks will eventually change to Sat/Sat.  One great advantage of the full week reservation is that it keeps weeks intact and allows for greater overall availability.  Imagine what it would do to availability if Private members like me could stretch my 6 1/2 weeks into parts of 13 weeks! 

However, I believe none of the DCs have the perfect "TravelGuy approved" reservation system.  That we can discuss some other day once I get HCC to take my timeshares in trade.   




> 3. Change the name.  I am half kidding when I say this...but High Country Club may have been a good name when they were primarily a ski club out west - now it is just a silly name.



Many don't know the actual history of the name and believe it is because the DC was originally formed in the Denver area as a regional ski club.  In fact, the name "High Country Club" comes from the founders fondness for the move "Caddy Shack 4 - Cheech & Chong Double Bogey the Fairways".  Check it out on IMDB!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 2, 2007)

I always kenw High Country Club was a metaphor for....?


----------



## vivalour (Oct 2, 2007)

travelguy said:


> As discussed elsewhere on this forum, all weeks will eventually change to Sat/Sat.  One great advantage of the full week reservation is that it keeps weeks intact and allows for greater overall availability.  Imagine what it would do to availability if Private members like me could stretch my 6 1/2 weeks into parts of 13 weeks!
> 
> However, I believe none of the DCs have the perfect "TravelGuy approved" reservation system.  That we can discuss some other day once I get HCC to take my timeshares in trade.
> 
> Many don't know the actual history of the name and believe it is because the DC was originally formed in the Denver area as a regional ski club.  In fact, the name "High Country Club" comes from the founders fondness for the move "Caddy Shack 4 - Cheech & Chong Double Bogey the Fairways".  Check it out on IMDB!



In spite of HCC's dorky name and other imperfections, we are actually leaning toward joining HCC rather than PE. Had a good discussion with PE membership people, as well as Heath from DCC, about some of our concerns. I didn't know, for example, that HCC allows for 3 or 4 night stays in the "metropolitan" properties (e.g. NYC) rather than a min. of 7 days. 

Addressing our need as east coasters for more nearby properties, Heath said they are running marketing campaigns to attract easterners so that they can move away from the west coast/ski club image they now have.   

With HCC's impressive track record so far: 270 members in two years and 10-15 new members a month, they should be adding new properties at a pretty good clip. 

As well, I suppose (lazy and spoiled as we are) we could work around the problem of  Sat- Sat reservations & flight bookings by staying somewhere else for a night or two. Certainly no big deal with all the money we'd save compared with PE memberships. HCC is looking better all the time.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Oct 2, 2007)

vivalour said:


> In spite of HCC's dorky name and other imperfections, we are actually leaning toward joining HCC rather than PE.



I'm slowly coming to the same conclusion.  

To some it up 2 words: BETTER VALUE.


----------



## vivalour (Oct 2, 2007)

GOLFNBEACH said:


> To some it up 2 words: BETTER VALUE.



Definitely better value. We are going to take a close look at the members' site with Heath tomorrow night re availability, amenities and how they relate to our family's future plans and interests, then come to a decision in the next few weeks. 

I can now see why people like "combo" deals (DC+timeshares) or 2 DCs, because it's hard to cover every want and need with one product.  Unless, of course, you start your OWN DC business....


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.heliumreport.com/archives/850-high-country-club-announces-four-new-homes



> The High Country Club home in Punta Mita is a larger four-bedroom, four-and-a-half bath home just 40 miles northwest of Puerto Vallarta, and scheduled to be ready by October 20th.



travelguy and bourne, thanks for the great info.

Brian222golf, hope you enjoy your membership


----------

